# Broadband but with no landline



## johnd (15 May 2009)

My daughters are moving into a new rented house. They were with Smart for phone and and internet and all was great. The new house they are moving into has no landline and when they contacted Chorus for phone, tv and broadband Chorus said they could not supply broadband. Smart telecom told them they need a landline too.  I read that Metoer do a pay as you go broadband connection and I'm wondering if this is the solution? 
Are they other companies out there that provide broadband without a landline and could someone recommend one.

Many thanks


----------



## Bob_tg (15 May 2009)

Meteor's broadband generally works only in urban Dublin/Cork.  Meteor has pay-as-you-go broadband and also bill-pay broadband.

The other operators have mobile broadband too.  Vodafone and 3 have pay-as-you-go broadband and also bill-pay broadband.  As fas as I know, O2 only have bill-pay options (but O2 do have an option of only a 30-day contract).  

The main issue in the decision with any of them is to check out coverage to ensure that it actually works!  I am not 100% sure, but you are probably allowed to return them after a few days (maybe 7-14 days) if you're not happy with them.


----------



## johnd (15 May 2009)

Bob_tg thanks for information. I was surprised that Chorus could not supply broadband as it is in Dublin. Peole are really stuck if no landline available. Smart was really handy and they would have liked to stay with them so its starting all over again.


----------



## irishlinks (15 May 2009)

Can they not get a landline connected? Eircom are still doing [broken link removed]The broadband down the phone line will normally be more reliable than the mobile broadband and easier to share between more than 1 computer.


----------



## Bob_tg (15 May 2009)

irishlinks said:


> The broadband down the phone line will normally be more reliable than the mobile broadband and easier to share between more than 1 computer.



Agreed that the landline broadband is generally more reliable (BT might be a better provider than eircom, though, once the landline is installed).  It's also true that it's easier to share with multiple computers, but it is possible to use multiple computers in a house with mobile broadband if you invest in a specific router which could be expensive: I don't know much about these routers but I have heard they could be ~€150/200 or so.


----------



## extopia (16 May 2009)

Mobile broadband is unreliable, and far more expensive than cable or DSL broadband. Just get the landline installed if Chorus NTL (excellent broadband) is a non runner.


----------



## allthedoyles (16 May 2009)

Our daughter in similar situation has gone with Vodafone . It cost € 20 per month and no connection fee .

It is limited Broadband ( 3GB )

Coverage / signal is good and she is pleased with the speed etc


----------



## Mommah (16 May 2009)

We had broadband with irishbroadband
We didn't have a land line and it worked fine.
There was an antenna on the roof.


----------



## Bar101 (16 May 2009)

The Ripwave product from Irish Broadband ([broken link removed]) gives upto 2 mb access without a roof antenna. Costs about 27 euro per month. However it does have a higher contention ratio than some products (40:1) so that would be an issue at peak times.


----------



## Frank (16 May 2009)

JohnD where are you?

I have all 3 from ntl in tallaght. 

What was the excuse from them for not having it in your area?

I know a mate is in the same position in rathmines which amazes me.


----------



## extopia (17 May 2009)

They have to upgrade the cables to fiber optic before they can offer broadband in a particular area.


----------



## birdy (17 May 2009)

I have broadband from NTL with no landline, and its great. am in Dublin


----------



## muffin1973 (17 May 2009)

So do we, no landline (don't need one) but have broadband and digital TV from NTL.  Is it just the area they're in isn't covered?

M


----------



## Maread (22 May 2009)

Check out Clearwire, if she's located in Dublin. It costs me €29.99 per month, no landline required.


----------

